# How do you deal with boat ramp fishermen?



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

Watch your line, I don't want to hit it. 
That's the least objectional thing I can think of. 

Haven't ran into any problems with yakkers. If I did, I probably wouldn't have an issue as long as they clear the launch and recovery area quickly.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Typically try and be courteous and just go out of my way to avoid them. They don't have a boat and are making use of what they have. They may not always have the best common sense but it's not worth saying anything that would cause an altercation.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

You also might just ask them if they have checked out some shore spots in another area. Chances are they have no idea.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

When I was a kid, so many decades ago, I was one of them, I've been tossed and cursed off more docks and sea walls then I care to remember. Can you imagine how I envied you and your boat, well, maybe not ypu so much, but definitely your boat!


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

I have a feeling you're probably talking about the ramp at the end of SR40 in Yankeetown, and the little wooden finger piers on each side of the ramp. Not sure it's still laid out the same way haven't been there in a few years.

Here's a picture of me fishing off that finger pier as a kid, it hangs in my garage. This was me (2nd from right) fishing next to the boat ramp with 3 of my fishing obsessed buddies. You'll notice it's taken from just a slightly different angle than your old profile pic. I was about 7 or so when this was taken so circa 1987/88. We fished right there for years as kids and nobody ever needed us to move, blasted us with wake, or gave us lessons on how we we're using bad form fishing from what was available. Thinking about it though, back then it was mostly locals with mullet boats, crab boats, very few transplants and Yankees. In general people we're polite and just said hi and good luck, and back then there was only one little wooden pier on the North side available, it was much narrower than what's there today.

So my advice is be polite and say hi and good luck.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Fritz said:


> When I was a kid, so many decades ago, I was one of them, I've been tossed and cursed off more docks and sea walls then I care to remember. Can you imagine how I envied you and your boat, well, maybe not ypu so much, but definitely your boat!



Same for me as well. I used to dream of owning a boat when I was 13. Instead I got to wade fish in knee deep muck, and the worn down banks that everyone else had fished for years. I made due with what I had, everyone starts somewhere. 

I will however try and figure out if the people are rec fishing, or trying to keep everything possible. I won't go out of my way to help the folks that will keep anything they catch regardless of rules.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Boat ramps are for boats. If I get line around my prop I’m putting someone in the water. You guys are way too nice. No one will ever learn if no one teaches them. I’m sick of all the nonsense at the ramp these days.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

There is a pump next to a ramp I use often. During the cold months the trout stack up in that deep hole next to the pump discharge resulting in shoulder to shoulder bank fisherman. I always make a point to she how their day is going. For one it's just the right thing to do, and secondly the people who fish by boat ramps often times live near by. Local connections are important. 

Kayakers get the bird. Double birds if they are extra annoying.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Fritz said:


> When I was a kid, so many decades ago, I was one of them, I've been tossed and cursed off more docks and sea walls then I care to remember.


If you want to track one those guys down and shove his head in a toilet, I'll help.


----------



## POCtied (Oct 19, 2016)

Always patient and polite with people until they decide to take things in another direction. The whole do unto others bit


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

POCtied said:


> Always patient and polite with people until they decide to take things in another direction. The whole do unto others bit


Until you get burned 4 times in one day after moving 3 previous times due to ignorant people at the helm.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I just pull in and tie off on their leg. Tell em don’t move, show them my truck key fob and say this is the remote for auto pilot.


----------



## Jason Cooper (Dec 6, 2016)

I tell them its a boat dock not a fishing pier if they dont pull lines in by the time I get to the dock.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2018)

I was at cockroach bay ramp the last 2 days on the south shore of Tampa Bay. Tons of kayakers floating right next to the channel. Fishermen piled up all around the ramp during peak times throwing white bait and chumming. Actually had a guy throw his line over my truck while pulling out. Generally [email protected]$hole boaters everywhere running 50 yards from you on a flat when there are miles of water. Haven't been there in years.. Probably will be years before I go back..I need to find some new places..


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

i just hold their heads underwater till the bubbles stop surfacing.


----------



## Hardluk81 (Jan 3, 2016)

You forgot the ones throwing nets and leaving shit all the way down the dock! It always puts a smile on my face walking through it to and from my boat.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

flashsmith said:


> I was at cockroach bay ramp the last 2 days on the south shore of Tampa Bay. Tons of kayakers floating right next to the channel. Fishermen piled up all around the ramp during peak times throwing white bait and chumming. Actually had a guy throw his line over my truck while pulling out. Generally [email protected]$hole boaters everywhere running 50 yards from you on a flat when there are miles of water. Haven't been there in years.. Probably will be years before I go back..I need to find some new places..


That's Tampa for ya! You haven't lived until a guide in a tower boat roars past you.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Screw all that...we use small ramps or dry launch...no desire to use the big public ramps.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

My local ramp is posted as no fishing. I had a older guy yelling at me because I was getting too close to his lines with my outboard. I didn't even know how to respond to someone that stupid?


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

You just gotta stay cool. If you get angry, only your blood pressure will suffer. You ain't gonna argue the stoopid out of anyone.

Nate


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

I do my best to be courteous but if their lines are such that I can’t launch/recover without them being in the way I’ll politely ask them to move. I’m a big dude with slight cauliflower ear, a nose that’s been broken a couple times, and not much neck so people usually respond nicely.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> I do my best to be courteous but if their lines are such that I can’t launch/recover without them being in the way I’ll politely ask them to move. I’m a big dude with slight cauliflower ear, a nose that’s been broken a couple times, and not much neck so people usually respond nicely.


me too 
theres a plus side to big n ugly.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2018)

I never have liked TB.. This last trip just reaffirmed it for me. I recently got a new skiff and its the closest salt to me. Just over an hour. Figured I would try it out. My wife always wondered why we would drive much further to fish.She gets it now..


----------



## AgAngler2370 (May 5, 2017)

You know it’s not the guys fishing at the ramp that really bother me. We have a common interest and most of the time they don’t want their lines cut anymore than I want to run over them. What really gets me pissed is the guys that have their stereos blaring for the whole ramp to hear and of course their choice of music is atrocious. No place for screamo or that rap shit anywhere near the water.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

They typically don’t know where to go so I take time to tell them better places.

I also do the same for the kayak folks that use the boat ramp and complain about power boats (me) not slowing down for them when they are paddling down the channel.

Showing them a picture of my old SOT kayak rig helps.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Y'all know I'm a crumugen but other than people who don't know how to load or launch a boat. I don't see them fishing off the dock much. But if I did......


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## POCtied (Oct 19, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Until you get burned 4 times in one day after moving 3 previous times due to ignorant people at the helm.


The first time I launched down by fat boys in Galveston I caught a line on the way back in, I couldn't have swung any wider on approach and it ended up being an old lady's line, not much else to do but curse under my breathe. My fiance wouldn't have been too impressed with me had I thrown her and her little old lady friend in the drink. ;-)


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

The only time I ever say anything to the ramp fisherman is when I need to get where he is fishing..... it usually goes something like this...... hey man I kinda need to park my skiff there while I load/unload, Mind taking a break for a few minutes while I load/unload? Always say "THANKS" before he has a chance to respond. if he doesn't move, tell him you don't want him to lose a lure if it gets caught in your prop.


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff' (Aug 27, 2012)

I just say good morning. They usually know the drill. Sometimes a younger one says good morning back and doesnt move, I assume from inexperience. I just tell them I am launching a boat and need the area for a minute. I havent come across any A-holes or anything about it. Other than most people dont deserve disrespect, I also dont care to leave my truck with some dude for a few hours after a boat ramp dispute.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Until you get burned 4 times in one day after moving 3 previous times due to ignorant people at the helm.


I call BS. You sound like an internet tough guy.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

trekker said:


> I call BS. You sound like an internet tough guy.


Save it for Facebook, I’m no different in person and yes 4 times in one day is not uncommon around here. Don’t start any crap.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

LowHydrogen said:


> I have a feeling you're probably talking about the ramp at the end of SR40 in Yankeetown, and the little wooden finger piers on each side of the ramp. Not sure it's still laid out the same way haven't been there in a few years.
> 
> Here's a picture of me fishing off that finger pier as a kid, it hangs in my garage. This was me (2nd from right) fishing next to the boat ramp with 3 of my fishing obsessed buddies. You'll notice it's taken from just a slightly different angle than your old profile pic. I was about 7 or so when this was taken so circa 1987/88. We fished right there for years as kids and nobody ever needed us to move, blasted us with wake, or gave us lessons on how we we're using bad form fishing from what was available. Thinking about it though, back then it was mostly locals with mullet boats, crab boats, very few transplants and Yankees. In general people we're polite and just said hi and good luck, and back then there was only one little wooden pier on the North side available, it was much narrower than what's there today.
> 
> ...


A: That's an awesome shot.
B: I launch there from time to time and I've never actually had to deal with anybody fishing there. It's probably the most chill place to launch in the entire area, with the exception of the ramp at Ozello park.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

LowHydrogen said:


> I have a feeling you're probably talking about the ramp at the end of SR40 in Yankeetown, and the little wooden finger piers on each side of the ramp. Not sure it's still laid out the same way haven't been there in a few years.
> 
> Here's a picture of me fishing off that finger pier as a kid, it hangs in my garage. This was me (2nd from right) fishing next to the boat ramp with 3 of my fishing obsessed buddies. You'll notice it's taken from just a slightly different angle than your old profile pic. I was about 7 or so when this was taken so circa 1987/88. We fished right there for years as kids and nobody ever needed us to move, blasted us with wake, or gave us lessons on how we we're using bad form fishing from what was available. Thinking about it though, back then it was mostly locals with mullet boats, crab boats, very few transplants and Yankees. In general people we're polite and just said hi and good luck, and back then there was only one little wooden pier on the North side available, it was much narrower than what's there today.
> 
> ...


That's a fantastic picture.

However, I don't think the folks on here would get bent over kids fishing off the pier like that. That being said, if it were me in that picture and I had my line get fouled on a boat launching or recovering there I think my father would have probably told me to buck up and learn a lesson about being more careful with my gear.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Just go and launch and don't care they are there. They should know better then to have lines in the ramp area.

As far as the yackers - I never saw a sign at a public ramp indicating that it is for power boats only and kayaks and airboats have to move for your convenience and appeasement.

Clarity: I am not a kayaker or airboater and I too have to share public places.

How should I handle guys with long tail mud motors at the ramps during duck season?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

DuckNut said:


> Just go and launch and don't care they are there. They should know better then to have lines in the ramp area.
> 
> As far as the yackers - I never saw a sign at a public ramp indicating that it is for power boats only and kayaks and airboats have to move for your convenience and appeasement.
> 
> ...


I care because fishing line around a prop is a bitch when you finally figure out why your lower unit chewed up the gears. There’s no alarm for a prop shaft seal. I couldn’t care less if they fished there or not but when it screws up my day of fishing and cost me money that’s a big no-no.


----------



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

You guys should see the kind of buffoonery that goes down in miami at the boat ramps on Biscayne Bay. People fishing is the least of you're worries, sunk cars with trailers, sunk boats, border patrol busts and worst of all... cubans on jet skis. I just smile wave and go around, on the water and with the trailer. Im sure captain Lemay has some good 79th street ramp tales.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2018)

Yes it is a public area but... A guy paddling in the channel in a walmart kayak should use some common sense and get the hell out if the way for powerboats. There's enough no wake zones already and rightfully so...Would you take you're bicycle down the middle lane on I-4 ?


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

I've had far more negative experiences with other boaters than I have kayakers. I once had to wait on a guy who backed down the ramp, then proceeded to load his boat INCLUDING HIS BATTERY!


----------



## Chad Cohn (Mar 8, 2018)

At the ramps on the coast I have to deal with the guy who parks his basically on the ramp than gets his vehicle while I am already in my vehicle. Fishermen, not so much. On the lake they pretty much move when the boats come in on the coast the ramps I use are all no fishing and they'll move the 20 yds to fish a bank. I'm lucky I guess.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

You want some high comedy, go park yourself in a comfy chair with a cold beverage on any summer weekend at a busy public boat ramp. It's both hilarious and a sad commentary on people in general.

Personally, I do my best to be 100% ready to launch when I get in line at a ramp. All my gear in the boat and launch checklist covered. Then launch, move my boat out of the way, hustle back and go park my truck. Then get in my boat and I'm off. Reverse the process when it's time to recover; park the boat out of the way of the ramp, hustle to get the truck, get loaded on the trailer (make sure the winch/chains are locked down at the bow), and then move out of the way to secure everything for the ride home.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2018)

I love the guy who shows up with either a dead battery or bad gas and only realizes after he has launched..


----------



## Chad Cohn (Mar 8, 2018)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> You want some high comedy, go park yourself in a comfy chair with a cold beverage on any summer weekend at a busy public boat ramp. It's both hilarious and a sad commentary on people in general.
> 
> Personally, I do my best to be 100% ready to launch when I get in line at a ramp. All my gear in the boat and launch checklist covered. Then launch, move my boat out of the way, hustle back and go park my truck. Then get in my boat and I'm off. Reverse the process when it's time to recover; park the boat out of the way of the ramp, hustle to get the truck, get loaded on the trailer (make sure the winch/chains are locked down at the bow), and then move out of the way to secure everything for the ride home.


Ditto 100%, luckily my wife likes to fish and she parks the truck.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

flashsmith said:


> A guy paddling in the channel in a walmart kayak should use some common sense and get the hell out if the way for powerboats.


You in the motor boat approaching a kayaker are the give way boat and the kayaker has the right of way. It also does not matter where the kayak came from, he has the right of way.

There are rules on the water and I might suggest visiting your local USCG Auxiliary for some boater safety courses.


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff' (Aug 27, 2012)

I always ask them where they bought their kayak before I decide how I feel about them.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2018)

Not to get into a pissing contest...Do you fish the south shore? In particular cockroach bay? Where kayakers have miles of no motor zone to explore but feel the need to paddle in the channel or anchor next to it to fish? Asking for a friend.. I stay clear of the no motor zone..Do you not think common courtesy should go both ways?


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2018)

I don't wake kayakers but I don't feel for them when they do get waked and start yelling because someone running in the channel where they are supposed to be ran by while they were anchored up on the edge fishing... I run a skiff so I get waked too but I don't get pissed and act like I own the place...In fact I expect it fishing in the Tampa area..


----------



## brianBFD (Oct 25, 2017)

I watched a really nasty verbal altercation between a boater and a dock angler after the dock angler cast right behind the boat as it was backing away. Just about spooled the reel of braid. The boater cleared his prop (lucky he didn't lose the seal) and went about his business after their "exchange". We got back to the ramp and found the boater had a couple of flat trailer tires.
Courtesy and common sense are always in style, even when you encounter someone that is not in style.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Here in AL there are signs at the public ramps that say "No Fishing or Crabbing per bla bla bla 1.2.345 " People ignore them and there is no one to enforce it. Nothing you can do other than launch your boat and go fishing. 

Verbally assaulting someone, that knows where you just parked is not a smart Idea.


----------



## brianBFD (Oct 25, 2017)

CurtisWright said:


> Here in AL there are signs at the public ramps that say "No Fishing or Crabbing per bla bla bla 1.2.345 " People ignore them and there is no one to enforce it. Nothing you can do other than launch your boat and go fishing.
> 
> Verbally assaulting someone, that knows where you just parked is not a smart Idea.


Have you ever launched at the mouth of Weeks Bay aka Big Mouth? That's where it happened.


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

flashsmith said:


> Not to get into a pissing contest...Do you fish the south shore? In particular cockroach bay? Where kayakers have miles of no motor zone to explore but feel the need to paddle in the channel or anchor next to it to fish? Asking for a friend.. I stay clear of the no motor zone..Do you not think common courtesy should go both ways?


@flashsmith
I fish Cucharacha bay all the time. 
I'm aware of the kayaking trails, but I've never seen a no motor zone anywhere around there. 
I even looked on my GPS and didn't see anything marked no motors. 
It's posted along Weedon, and visible on the plotter, but I've seen nothing at Cockroach.

Could you help a fella out so I don't violate the rules? 

BTW ,
I'm with you on those that anchor up on the north side of the channel right by the normal operating sign. 
We do have to give them right of way, but not if they are anchored


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Down here, we have to deal with Jet Skiers that just like to launch their jet ski's and hang out at the boat ramp. They launch them, then park them on the ramp itself, and sit on the dock and mingle. What is the point?!?! Move that crap out of my way. I just start backing in until they start moving out of the way.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

flashsmith said:


> Not to get into a pissing contest...Do you fish the south shore? In particular cockroach bay? Where kayakers have miles of no motor zone to explore but feel the need to paddle in the channel or anchor next to it to fish? Asking for a friend.. I stay clear of the no motor zone..Do you not think common courtesy should go both ways?


Tell your friend that I do indeed fish out of CRB and I the thought of blasting by a kayaker has never crossed my mind. I will say for clarity I have made pompous remarks about the issue but never gave any thought to blast by.

Further, ask your friend what is the big hurry in getting out of the 200 yrd channel? And how should a kayaker get to the flats if he is not allowed to use the only channel to do so?


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I launched at Simmons on Sunday and it was hilarious to watch. You had Tower Boat Tommy who felt the need to power load his Carolina skiff at max RPM. Pontoon Paul backed down to the ramp and proceeded to load the boat and his entire 15 person party while it sat; I didn't know that many people could fit inside an Astro van. It looked like clowns pouring out of a VW at the circus. Jet Ski Javier forgot that you lose steerage when you come off throttle and bumped into Pontoon Paul while he was mooring with his 5 tangled lines. Shouting and hilarity ensued. Snowbird Saul and his wife took up an entire courtesy dock trying to film a brown pelican taking a dump on one of the pilings. I assume the grandkids back in Ohio will love it. I just had to laugh and be thankful that I normally launch at CK and Ozello.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

SomaliPirate said:


> I launched at Simmons on Sunday and it was hilarious to watch. You had Tower Boat Tommy who felt the need to power load his Carolina skiff at max RPM. Poontoon Paul backed down to the ramp and proceeded to load the boat and his entire 15 person party while it sat; I didn't know that many people could fit inside an Astro van. It looked like clowns pouring out of a VW at the circus. Jet Ski Javier forgot that you lose steerage when you come off throttle and bumped into Pontoon Paul while he was mooring with his 5 tangled lines. Shouting and hilarity ensued. Snowbird Saul and his wife took up an entire courtesy dock trying to film a brown pelican taking a dump on one of the pilings. I assume the grandkids back in Ohio will love it. I just had to laugh and be thankful that I normally launch at CK and Ozello.


Now that's funny^


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

paint it black said:


> Down here, we have to deal with Jet Skiers that just like to launch their jet ski's and hang out at the boat ramp. They launch them, then park them on the ramp itself, and sit on the dock and mingle. What is the point?!?! Move that crap out of my way. I just start backing in until they start moving out of the way.


But according to a few people on here we are internet tough guys for making statements like that...
People are too nice these days, afraid of hurting someone’s feelings and instead of teaching them something so the next guy doesn’t get the same ignorant treatment everyone wants to just turn their head. The ramps I usually launch at know me and the attendants will watch the parking lot if they are there. I guess some of you guys have free boat ramps? That’s the problem right there...charge to use a public place and most of the riff raff will go trash up some other area with balls of 100 pound mono, rusted treble hooks on orange beaded double drop leaders, 24oz Natural Light cans and white wax boxes of rotted TV shrimp...


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

I love watching boat ramp entertainment but I’m sure we have all been the entertainment at least once, I know I have. You don’t just magically walk on a boat for the first time and become an expert. And if feel like you haven’t been the entertainment at one point, it’s probably because there was no one else there to watch your dumb ass.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Practice and having a checklist will save you from being that guy at the ramp. Even if your new to boating. Plenty of parking lots to perfect your backing. The ramp is not the place.


----------



## AgAngler2370 (May 5, 2017)

I think the overwhelming conclusion that can be drawn from this thread is that common curtesy for your fellow man can go a long way. If everyone takes that approach most issues would be resolved. I will be the first to admit that it’s frustrating to extend curtesy/respect and not have it reciprocated but in the end those that have wronged will answer for it. I’m of the mind we can’t change the current generation of people that disregard curtesy to others but we can all help steward the next generation to be better but it takes effort. Teach kids the right way, introduce new people the right way, help people that are new to boating/fishing so they can follow.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

makin moves said:


> Practice and having a checklist will save you from being that guy at the ramp. Even if your new to boating. Plenty of parking lots to perfect your backing. The ramp is not the place.


Or you can do it the easy way, “by choice” I decided to forget the plug and straps once so I’ll never forgot them again.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Str8-Six said:


> Or you can do it the easy way, “by choice” I decided to forget the plug and straps once so I’ll never forgot them again.


Haha we've all done something like that. Makes it easier to accept we need to go through the checklist.


----------



## AgAngler2370 (May 5, 2017)

I think if you’ve never forgot the plug at least once you’re not excited enough about fishing


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

I usually launch at ramps with almost no traffic (unless I take the kids to POC for the weekend). That means no one saw me open the back hatch of the suburban the other day and have to chase two soccer balls down the ramp and into the water.


----------



## bonehead (Dec 9, 2016)

"Launch at ramps with almost no traffic"

My mouth is watering


----------



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

Sometimes all you can do is shake you're head, its great we can gripe here


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

flashsmith said:


> Yes it is a public area but... A guy paddling in the channel in a walmart kayak should use some common sense and get the hell out if the way for powerboats. There's enough no wake zones already and rightfully so...Would you take you're bicycle down the middle lane on I-4 ?





MariettaMike said:


> They typically don’t know where to go so I take time to tell them better places.
> 
> I also do the same for the kayak folks that use the boat ramp and complain about power boats (me) not slowing down for them when they are paddling down the channel.
> 
> ...


I’m a paddler myself but I’ll never understand why people in kayaks think they need to go up the middle of the channel when the river is 200 yards wide and at least a foot deep all the way to the edge.

Every boat ramp I’ve been to in FL has a sign saying no fishing from the ramp. Obviously that doesn’t stop people but it makes it clear you’ve got the right of way. My favorite are the bank fishermen who’ve got their line out completely across a 100’ wide creek entrance and glare at you when you have the audacity to idle by them.

I currently launch my jon boat at a place where there’s no ramp, it’s the only thing I think I’ll miss when I get my skiff finished.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

I have more of an issue with people want to get their boat ready in the ramp. These are usually people new to boating.

My tactic is to approach them (very friendly) and say "I thought' d come ask if I could lend a hand maybe hold a rope or something" This usually makes them look up and see that my truck is parked there ready to go...


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

CurtisWright said:


> I have more of an issue with people want to get their boat ready in the ramp. These are usually people new to boating.
> 
> My tactic is to approach them (very friendly) and say "I thought' d come ask if I could lend a hand maybe hold a rope or something" This usually makes them look up and see that my truck is parked there ready to go...


I try to do the same for newbies. 
I remember one time pulling up to the dock ready to head home and a couple with their young kids had finally managed to get the trailer somewhat straight on the ramp. 
The proceeded to unload all their gear, lay it out and then begin the process of trying to get their PWC's in the water. 
I asked if they would like some help getting them into the water. 
While doing so I gently explained ramp etiquette and how if they had been at maybe the Gandy ramp, someone would have pitched a fit, or worse. 
I saw them about a month later doing things right, including being much better at backing in. 
They said hi and thanks for the help the previous time. 
Nice people and things could have turned out much different for them if they had encountered someone else


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Last weekend a guy from up north parked his Bentley sideways right in front of the ramp and the whole family got out to go for a walk. I found them checking out the pelicans. I was tired, sun burnt and it took everything in me to be nice when I explained that he was holding everyone up. This seems to be getting more common down in the Naples area. After 42 years here I've had just about all I can take.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

I am fortunate enough to have my boat in a lift behind the house. However, when I do have to put her on the trailer, the local ramp can be a real PITA situation. The channel runs right next to the pier and the mud flat next to the narrow channel that is really shallow. Usually I pull out of gear and wait while they reel in. Every now and then, I'll get someone who just looks at me until I tell them the channel is right by the pier and I can't get by until they reel in. I have had two people throw lures at me. Neither time did it work out for the pier trash. I'm a pretty big guy and I'll pull up to the pier and hop out to confront them. Most of the issues are during holiday weekends. I just try to avoid those days.

One of the big problems is lack of access for public fishing. Most of the waterfront is either owned by a business or private property. It may sound a little ironic coming from a guy that has a house on the water but most states have done a bad job of managing public access to a public resource. Heck it is getting tough to find a decent ramp with good parking in a lot of places.


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

I've had far more frustrating issues with fellow boaters than I've ever had with someone angling from shore.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

jay.bush1434 said:


> I am fortunate enough to have my boat in a lift behind the house. However, when I do have to put her on the trailer, the local ramp can be a real PITA situation. The channel runs right next to the pier and the mud flat next to the narrow channel that is really shallow. Usually I pull out of gear and wait while they reel in. Every now and then, I'll get someone who just looks at me until I tell them the channel is right by the pier and I can't get by until they reel in. I have had two people throw lures at me. Neither time did it work out for the pier trash. I'm a pretty big guy and I'll pull up to the pier and hop out to confront them. Most of the issues are during holiday weekends. I just try to avoid those days.
> 
> One of the big problems is lack of access for public fishing. Most of the waterfront is either owned by a business or private property. It may sound a little ironic coming from a guy that has a house on the water but most states have done a bad job of managing public access to a public resource. Heck it is getting tough to find a decent ramp with good parking in a lot of places.


I love how the Keys makes use of the old bridges for the fishermen. Marco island used to have a nice catwalk until a storm took it out. I've heard plenty of stories about it getting re done, but the locals have been waiting a very long time. No shortage of fences and posted signs here.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2018)

Better than I deal with the ones at the ramp that think they should load everything in their boat after backing down and block the ramp for 20 minutes!


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> But according to a few people on here we are internet tough guys for making statements like that...
> People are too nice these days, afraid of hurting someone’s feelings and instead of teaching them something so the next guy doesn’t get the same ignorant treatment everyone wants to just turn their head. The ramps I usually launch at know me and the attendants will watch the parking lot if they are there. I guess some of you guys have free boat ramps? That’s the problem right there...charge to use a public place and most of the riff raff will go trash up some other area with balls of 100 pound mono, rusted treble hooks on orange beaded double drop leaders, 24oz Natural Light cans and white wax boxes of rotted TV shrimp...


Are you in South Texas, Smackdaddy?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

RJTaylor said:


> Are you in South Texas, Smackdaddy?


I used to fish down there some, I’m on the middle coast. 
From Corpus Christi south the bank fishermen are out of control.


----------



## dranrab (Oct 9, 2016)

Here's the way it works with me.

"Hi there! Y'all doing any good?"

Then whatever their response is my next one is like this.

"I am going to be launching my boat. I'll do it as quickly and quietly as I can, y'all bear with me."

Then as I depart "good luck!"

That tact has never failed me. 

Just remember that most public launches use Wallop Breaux money. That means the dock fishers helped pay for it via the fishing tackle in their hands.


----------



## dranrab (Oct 9, 2016)

Here's something else to think about. Do you really want to be a jackwipe to someone then leave your truck and trailer alone with them?


----------



## dranrab (Oct 9, 2016)

Whoever said kayaks always have the right of way over a motorboat is incorrect.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

dranrab said:


> Whoever said kayaks always have the right of way over a motorboat is incorrect.


Why


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

They have the right-of-way unless they're overtaking you.


----------



## dranrab (Oct 9, 2016)

FlyBy, can you cite the rule that leads you to believe that?


----------



## dranrab (Oct 9, 2016)

Smackdaddy, the previous comments revolved around motorboats that needed to stay in a channel being impeded by kayakers. The rules say a vessel less than 20 meters shall not impede a vessel that can safely navigate only within a channel.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

dranrab said:


> Smackdaddy, the previous comments revolved around motorboats that needed to stay in a channel being impeded by kayakers. The rules say a vessel less than 20 meters shall not impede a vessel that can safely navigate only within a channel.


The previous statement I read never stated a kayak ALWAYS has the right of way. Here’s what I read:







Here’s what my Navigation Rules and Regulations Handbook states for INLAND Steering and Sailing Rules. Read (b)







A flats boat or skiff is not restricted to the channel either and the kayak is not able to maneuver as quickly.


----------



## dranrab (Oct 9, 2016)

There are plenty of channels where a flats boat or skiff may not be able to safely navigate outside the channel. In those cases the kayak (assuming it's less than 20 meters) is prohibited from impeding them. I assumed that was the case when the poster mentioned them being in his way. If he could simply swing out of the channel to motor around them, they wouldn't really be in his way. That may have been an erroneous assumption on my part. 

The above statement about the kayaker having the right of way (he meant to use the words "stand on") is wrong. Another poster said unless the kayak is overtaking another vessel that it is the stand on vessel. That too is wrong. But we will let him cite the rule that has led him to the erroneous conclusion. That way we can all learn something.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

dranrab said:


> FlyBy, can you cite the rule that leads you to believe that?


Sailboats not under power and vessels propelled by oars or paddles have the right-of-way over motorboats except in an overtaking situation where the vessel being overtaken always has the right-of-way.

From the NC Vessel Operators Guide, P. 20 

http://ncwildlife.org/Portals/0/Boating/documents/VOG.pdf
Maybe it's different in other states, but I find that unlikely.


----------



## dranrab (Oct 9, 2016)

I am not saying this to be purposefully confrontational, but that's a guide book. I'd be interested in seeing the law behind it. Language like this from the guide book is far too vague to be law.

"Small pleasure craft must yield to large commercial vessels in narrow channels."

To the best of my knowledge there is nothing in the International or Inland rules that give vessels under oars any such protections. I would think that most states would want their navigation rules to mirror the Inland Rules.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

dranrab said:


> There are plenty of channels where a flats boat or skiff may not be able to safely navigate outside the channel. In those cases the kayak (assuming it's less than 20 meters) is prohibited from impeding them. I assumed that was the case when the poster mentioned them being in his way. If he could simply swing out of the channel to motor around them, they wouldn't really be in his way. That may have been an erroneous assumption on my part.
> 
> The above statement about the kayaker having the right of way (he meant to use the words "stand on") is wrong. Another poster said unless the kayak is overtaking another vessel that it is the stand on vessel. That too is wrong. But we will let him cite the rule that has led him to the erroneous conclusion. That way we can all learn something.


You're going to have a hell of a time convincing the USCG that your skiff/flats boat was CBD (constrained by draft)._ "vessel constrained by her draft" means...
vessel which because of her draft in relation to the available depth and width of navigable water is *severely restricted in her ability to deviate from the course she is following*.

That's going to be a hard sell considering you are a powered pleasure boat and highly maneuverable, meaning if push came to shove you can, stop, change direction quickly, back down, etc to reach the other side of a channel. The intent of those protections you're describing, are to prevent sailboaters tacking and other dumb maneuvers in shipping lanes forcing large boats on the hard._


----------



## dranrab (Oct 9, 2016)

Constrained by draft is an international rule only unless that changed with the most recent revisions.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

You're correct in the fact that is an international rule, but if you read in the beginning of the rule book, you'll read that the inland rules and international rules are intended to work together even though they were not adopted and written at the same time. This is to prevent confusion and drastic changes once you've crossed from one to the other.

I brought up constrained by draft because that's the only situation I can think of, that could occur where a paddle powered vessel would be the burdened vessel. Since nobody is trawling or minesweeping where a kayak would typically be.

Example: you can't paddle or take a daysailer out in front of a freighter and force him out of a shipping channel. This could happen in "inland" water, and the rules still apply. That's why I say you'll have a hard time convincing the USCG to afford you (in a skiff/flats boat) the same concessions made to a larger boat.

It comes down to a logic question, which vessel has the ability to move faster, react quicker, and do it in any direction. A freighter can't stop and wait for a googan to get done googaning, you can.

I don't like the fact that kayaks can paddle in groups haphazard all over the place, but unfortunately that's the way it is. We have to wait or go around.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

I’ll come off plane and idle past a kayaker because that’s just the decent thing to do. However, I think the big issue is that rental places give zero instruction to people who are clueless. You’ll see a group of kayakers scattered across the middle of the channel, stopping to wait for grandma who’s 500 yards back. 

A simple lesson about the channel being like the interstate would be helpful.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

dranrab said:


> I am not saying this to be purposefully confrontational, but that's a guide book. I'd be interested in seeing the law behind it. Language like this from the guide book is far too vague to be law.


The rules in the handbook are the basis for Wildlife officers issuing tickets, as stated below. The right-of-way rule for paddle craft would probably not get you ticketed unless there was an accident in which you didn't yield the right-of-way.

RULES OF THE ROAD 
Safe navigation is very largely a matter of boating courtesy, or the observation of the “golden rule“ in marine traffic. Certain navigational “rules of the road“ should be understood and adhered to by those who share the use of our public waters. Observance of the “rules of the road“ is required by North Carolina law, and failure to observe them is imprudent and could constitute reckless and negligent operation. 
Meeting
When two vessels approach each other from opposite directions “heads on“, each must alter course to the right to avoid collision. If the two vessels are far enough to the left of each other so that no change in direction is needed for safe passage, both will maintain their course and speed to pass clear. Crossing When two vessels approach each other at an angle, the one on the right has the right-of-way and the other must stay clear. Restricted Maneuverability Sailboats not under power and vessels propelled by oars or paddles have the right-of-way over motorboats except in an overtaking situation where the vessel being overtaken always has the right-of-way. Small pleasure craft must yield to large commercial vessels in narrow channels.
Passing 
When one vessel overtakes another going in the same direction, the craft being overtaken must maintain course and speed, and the passing vessel must keep a sufficient distance to avoid collision or endangering the other craft from its wake



Colregs does not address vessels powered by oars or paddles, but does allow local jurisdictions to have their own laws.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Well that’s how I deal with boat ramp fishermen anyway...


----------



## dranrab (Oct 9, 2016)

"You're correct in the fact that is an international rule, but if you read in the beginning of the rule book, you'll read that the inland rules and international rules are intended to work together even though they were not adopted and written at the same time. This is to prevent confusion and drastic changes once you've crossed from one to the other.

I brought up constrained by draft because that's the only situation I can think of, that could occur where a paddle powered vessel would be the burdened vessel. Since nobody is trawling or minesweeping where a kayak would typically be.

Example: you can't paddle or take a daysailer out in front of a freighter and force him out of a shipping channel. This could happen in "inland" water, and the rules still apply. That's why I say you'll have a hard time convincing the USCG to afford you (in a skiff/flats boat) the same concessions made to a larger boat.

It comes down to a logic question, which vessel has the ability to move faster, react quicker, and do it in any direction. A freighter can't stop and wait for a googan to get done googaning, you can.

I don't like the fact that kayaks can paddle in groups haphazard all over the place, but unfortunately that's the way it is. We have to wait or go around."

I have read the book from cover to cover many times over, taken multiple tests and even taught it. A vessel less than 20 meters cannot impede the passage of a vessel that can navigate safely only within a channel. That means if a kayak (and yes I am assuming it's less than 20 meters) is in a channel, it is illegal for them to impede the passage of a skiff, if that skiff cannot navigate safely outside the channel. A kayak is a burdened vessel in that circumstance. I'll ask again. Using the Navigation Rules book (not a state handbook) tell me where you have read that a kayak has the level of privilege you assert.


----------



## HobiePowerSniff (Apr 17, 2018)

Kayak launch from the ramp as opposed to the beach pisses you off? Ever tried carrying an 80lb kayak on your shoulder for a quarter mile? I’ll tell you one thing - that’s someone you don’t want to piss off.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

HobiePowerSniff said:


> Kayak launch from the ramp as opposed to the beach pisses you off? Ever tried carrying an 80lb kayak on your shoulder for a quarter mile? I’ll tell you one thing - that’s someone you don’t want to piss off.


I used to kayak a lot. When I did launch at a boat ramp (very seldom) I would have my gear ready and be dropped in and paddling off very quickly. The thing that pisses people off is when a group of kayakers pulls in and dicks around for 15 minutes loading up. Slow powerboaters are no better though. Around here there are plenty of areas to launch where you don’t have to launch at an actual boat ramp meant for launching boats on trailers so it’s not a big issue but still happens.


----------

